# Call signs



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 8, 2009)

What are radio call signs used for?  Do any of you guys still transmit your radio call sign?

In St. Louis the various dispatchers will dispatch a call: "3297, 3214, 2709: respond to main street and cross street for a motor vehicle accident.  3297, 3214, 2709: respond to main street and cross street for a motor vehicle accident.  Time out is 1200. *KAF919*"

I used to think that the KAF919 was a map grid or something bu then I realized I heard the same letters and numbers over and over again (corresponding to the different dispatchers) and on radio reports to the hospitals I started realizing that I would hear things like "3297, report received, bed assignment on arrival.  Childrens Clear. *WAT387*"

Here where I work, we don't use these call signs.  I'm sure we have FCC call signs as everyone is required to have them (to my knowledge) but I have no idea what they are and have never used them in transmissions.

Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## ResTech (Jul 8, 2009)

Radio call signs are mandated by the Federal Communications Commission. Every radio station (AM/FM, 911 Dispatch, Amateur Radio Operators) is issued a Call Sign which is that Stations identification. 

Per FCC regulations, the Call Sign must be transmitted at a designated time period (ex every 30mins, every hour, etc)... not sure what it is for a EOC.

Most modern 911 centers put the Call Sign out automatically using morse code and don't have to verbally announce it.


----------



## trevor1189 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah ours still announces them every once in a while, not exactly sure of the time.
ex:
Ambulance 20 an ambulance emergency, difficulty breathing, 123 Main St. 14:57. KGB841


----------



## MMiz (Jul 8, 2009)

As far as the FCC call signs go, most agencies automatically transmit them every x minutes, per requirements.  Most modern radio filter out these communications, but they're still there.


----------



## mikie (Jul 8, 2009)

Wu- 

It's funny you mention 3297......they were at my apt. complex a few hours ago!  

And yes- those are the FCC call signs.

In STL you've probably heard...
KAF919-Central County Dispatch 
KAK618-East Central Dispatch
KBG256- North County


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2009)

An approved alternative is per morse code, which our is programmed to be done (very fast).
Could not tell ours.

R/r 911


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 8, 2009)

Ours is morse code, and, on our normal channel, we don't normally hear it (radio filters it, or maybe they just have it programmed to sound like mic clicks).  On our alternate channel, we hear it, first time we had to switch with one of my old partners, he freaked out, wanted to know what it was.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Ours is morse code, and, on our normal channel, we don't normally hear it (radio filters it, or maybe they just have it programmed to sound like mic clicks).  On our alternate channel, we hear it, first time we had to switch with one of my old partners, he freaked out, wanted to know what it was.



The same here. I only know of the morse code because once and a while Supv. radio scan will pick it up. I doubt that most of the crews ever know that it is broadcasted. 

R/r 911


----------



## JonTullos (Jul 8, 2009)

My county's dispatch uses morse code.  When I dispatched (in another county) we'd give the call sign after we did a non-emergency or severe weather page.  We'd normally end up doing that at least once a day and my sup said that was enough for the call sign.


----------



## Cam984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey there, I'm a long time reader and a first time poster. Any how I'm a paramedic student and I live in St. Louis so I have the answer to your question! 

The following numbering system is used for all fire and ambulance apparatus in St. Louis county except the St. Louis fire Department:

The first two numbers are the fire district, The third number is the engine house number, and the last is the type of apparatus, Using these numbers: 
0 = Pumper
1 = Pumper
2 = Aerial, Pumper/Aerial, or Quint
3 = Tanker or Pumper/Tanker
4 = Rescue Pumper
5 = Pumper/Rescue/Aerial
6 = Rescue Squad
7 = Ambulance (EMS Unit)
8 = Brush unit
9 = Specialized Equipment

So 3297 is Clayton Fire Dept. reserve(Usually house 9 is used to indicate a reserve) ambulance.

The last numbers "KAF919" identifies the dispatcher, who in this case is East Central Fire Alarm.

I Hope this isn't to confusing, St. Louis county has 42 fire departments, so the district numbers get very confusing, Here is a link: http://myweb.accessus.net/~090/scan/stlcntyfd10.html

If you have any questions let me know, Looking forward to more great discussions


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 9, 2009)

mikie said:


> Wu-
> 
> It's funny you mention 3297......they were at my apt. complex a few hours ago!
> 
> ...



Yeah, at childrens I hear it too for arch air coming in.  You live in the clayton area?  I go to school down the road at WashU!



Cam984 said:


> Hey there, I'm a long time reader and a first time poster. Any how I'm a paramedic student and I live in St. Louis so I have the answer to your question!
> 
> The following numbering system is used for all fire and ambulance apparatus in St. Louis county except the St. Louis fire Department:
> 
> ...



Yeah I knew of the numbering system, just not the call signs.  And the 9 is used to indicate a second unit in this case right?  B/c the station on forsyth keeps 2 ALS ambulances stocked and staffed if I remember correctly.


Does anyone know why the FCC requires transmission of these call signs ever x minutes?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.911dispatch.com/info/QandA1.html



> [SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Q[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].[/SIZE] *Are we required to transmit a station identification for our public safety radio system?*
> [SIZE=+1]A[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].[/SIZE] Yes, the FCC regulations require all licensed stations to transmit the callsign of the transmitting station, but there are several methods to comply. The pertinent section is 90.425 of Part 90 of the FCC Rules & Regulations, which says: "Stations licensed under this part shall transmit identification in accordance with the following provisions: (a) Identification procedure. Except as provided for in paragraph (d) of this section, each station or system shall be identified by the transmission of the assigned call sign during each transmission or exchange of transmissions, or once each 15 minutes (30 minutes in the Public Safety Pool) during periods of continuous operation. The call sign shall be transmitted by voice in the English language or by International Morse Code in accordance with paragraph (b) of this section. If the station is employing either analog or digital voice scrambling, or non-voice emission, transmission of the required identification shall be in the unscrambled mode using A3E, F3E or G3E emission, or International Morse, with all encoding disabled."
> 
> Most medium and large-size public safety radio systems are using the Morse Code option these days, which involves attaching a "black box" to your radio system, programmed to "dot-dash" every 30 minutes, but only when there are no transmissions on the channel. Further, if the Morse Code is in progress and a voice transmission begins, the black box stops, and then attempts the station ID again when the voice transmission ends--makes for some pretty interesting listening if you hear this on a scanner (the entire ID process isn't audible to the dispatcher or field units).
> ...


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 9, 2009)

intersting... but WHY?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 9, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> intersting... but WHY?


 
Did you read the FCC Regulations?

Follow the links or post the question to that website if no one can give you a good reason to your satisfaction.


----------



## reaper (Jul 9, 2009)

Our's is done in code and can be heard on all radios. It runs every 30 minutes and stops if a transmission is going through, then restarts again.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 9, 2009)

The FCC requires all radio transmissions to be identifiable and is the law of the Federal Government. Just like in your car when the FM station gives their Call Sign... same thing. Just something the Government says they have to do.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 9, 2009)

*With digital trunking it should all be digital, and verbal on analog if needed.*



There are three types of call signs: personal/agency level, unit/agency level, and transmiter/FCC level. A digital callsign can be added to each and you would never know, but it will only refer to the actual radio _*license*_ you are using, not to you, or how/where it is being used.

The FCC callsign (as a civilian I used to be on KiloAlpha 25434) identifies your transmitting station (desktop or handheld) for the purposes of enforcing regulations and licensing. 

The unit-level call sign (my truck's was "Offutt Rescue Six") is to aid in strategic and tactical control. Don't need to get on the air to tell Rescue 6 to go to the crosswind side of the crash and say "Hey, Merv, you and Mycrofft and Swannie go to grid coordinates XY". Don't need to check the duty roster to see who is on call as assistant or shift chief, just call out "Chief Two, Control". 

The individual callsign ("Maverick", "Goose", or in my case "Six Bravo") is used to designate subunits from a larger unit, or to avoid the use of proper names on air. Also, they can be used to provide phonetically distinctive indentifiers in a radio environment filled with units (I was "BandAid" and not "MedTech" at a deployment because another unit sounded like "MedTech"). Finally, they can be used to motivate individuals informally when issued formally. (Wouldn't you rather be "Six-Bravo" than "Goose"?).

(PS: Civilian FCC call letters I had used only two letters, not three. Like I said, Flintstone EMS had crystal sets and knocked rocks together for the sparks).


----------



## MRE (Jul 9, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> intersting... but WHY?



The biggest reason for station ID purposes is probably so that a transmitter that is causing interference or other problems can be identified and the license holding person or organization can be contacted.  The FCC works very hard to coordinate radio systems so that you don't get an ambulance service and a walmart next to each other that are both using the same frequency.  When using repeaters and higher power radios, this is especially important as a signal can travel upwards of a hundred miles.  That is a big area to search for an unidentifiable transmitter.

The FCC website allows most types of radio licenses to be searched by license holder name, callsign, frequency and location.  The license specifies all fixed transmitters along with the number of licensed mobile and portable radios, their transmitting power and the land area that they can be operated.  Just about anything you would want to know.

The morse code callsign ID is usually transmitted automatically but without the normal CTCSS tone (PL), and since most radios are programmed not to receive anything without the right tone, the code is not heard.


----------



## JB42 (Jul 9, 2009)

We don't use them but our dispatch still does at certain times. At 8PM they announce themselves going of the air, "WNPU388 clear off the air" unless we are on a call, in which case once we go back in quarters we sign off the air after 8pm then they clear the frequency with call sign. Works that way until 8am, before any call transmits they announce WNPU388 on the air with emergency traffic for town of... if they aren't already on for another call. Then at 8am they announce call sign and come on the air for the day. At night they re-sign on to the PD frequencies and do checks every 30 mins. as well.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 9, 2009)

The only call signs I have ever use are Maverick for me and Goose for my partners.  Dispatchers don't get it, but then what's new...  ^_^  J/K  J/K  J/K


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> The only call signs I have ever use are Maverick for me and Goose for my partners.



LOL, I had a partner who would do that too.  He was always Maverick.  You're not him, are you?


----------

